# classical music while reading poetry? what do you think of this?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay since i like to fully absorb the music i dont read a lot while lisening to classical since i need glasses or whatever im goeing blind... but thus said , im trying to read Dante's inferno , will lisening to Gesualdo and the era fit the book.

My sister is an ardent atheist and she read it because i loan her the book but she hate it because she felt it were judeo-christian (proselythism), while i see mr Dantes as philosophical purely and simply.
Dante inferno not the bible she is narrowminded, someone can learn so mutch from this incredible man his personna bigger than himself.

Poetry is a fine art dante his rank high in geneous category poet, just like Gesualdo for his awesome madrigals both of them seem link in some sort of parallel universe psychologicaly talking.

*So my question is the following or you able to concentrate on reading and lisening to music at the same time carefully...*Beaudelaire wrothe beautifull stuff too Worth reading , Wonder what would fit in classical music whit his words ( classical composer of his era of course) , than you ask me why poetry, because a novel
is tedious boring a poem is short but sweet..So you guest it im mixing renaissance classical whit renaissance litherature, interresting combo.

I might do the same whit perotin era poets, and try a similar combo that is french poet of the early time and the music of pérotin

So who like poetry and classical music here do you think like me they fit well togheter or im some wierdo?

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am not able to listen and read with concentration at the same time. If I force it, the music becomes background or else I end up rereading the same sentence over and over again


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

I never read any book that doesn't have pictures in it


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Good poetry doesn't need accompaniment; bad poetry...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> *So my question is the following or you able to concentrate on reading and lisening to music at the same time carefully...*


Nope. I don't even like it when poetry is set to music.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Nope. I don't even like it when poetry is set to music.


Unless the poetry should have been written as prose, good poetry creates an analog of music in the reader's mind. Kind of a reverse flow, from sentiment* to music. Introducing noise is contraindicated.

* That's sentiment related to sentience, not the ikky stuff.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Do you listen to symphonic poems while reading poetry?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Another no vote. If it were bad poetry and forgettable music, I could do both at the same time. 

Of course, a composer can set poetry to music. That works.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Of course, a composer can set poetry to music. That works.


Of course it does! Many opera librettos and all song texts are poems. When I encounter songs by an unfamiliar composer that use texts by familiar or famous poets, I am immediately interested. To be able to enjoy interesting, even favourite, poems in a sung version is especially appealing


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The best poetry and the best music both are dense requiring concentration. I wouldn't try it. It would be rude to both.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> Nope. I don't even like it when poetry is set to music.


I can't do this.
One or the other goes into the background

However, some poetry can work when set to music

Britten's War Requiem
Elgar Dream of Gerontius

Just 2 that fit


----------

